

Show HN: free, open source, keyboard friendly list app - nonrecursive
http://openhercules.com/

======
nonrecursive
Considering the furor over dcurtis's elitism and closedness, I figured it was
a good time to finally get off my ass and open source the list app I've worked
on over the last year and a half.

In retrospect, I should have titled this submission, "Codename: Open Hercvles"

------
ataranto
Congratulations, you've created something far better than what Asana and their
huge team took 3+ years to build.

------
heliostatic
<http://checklisthub.com/> was actually the reason my partner and I stopped
working on a keyboard friendly todo list. I figured it was basically
everything I wanted, and it was already built. Great work, and thanks for open
sourcing it now.

~~~
nonrecursive
Wow, crazy. I hope you find some benefit from the source code.

I don't plan on expending much effort to market this. My primary desire is to
get contributions. My next desire after that is to finally be able to get this
installed behind the firewall at the company where I work. It'll be cool if
the public site gets really popular, but honestly I don't know how to go about
making that happen. It would be personally gratifying to see web dev
checklists created by other folks which I can clone and use myself :)

------
Zikes
Looks great! Very clean design, nice and simple. I just have a couple of minor
nitpicks:

1\. It's billed as keyboard friendly, but there's no obvious keyboard shortcut
for opening the list of keyboard commands. I would make a ? shortcut for that,
put a hint for it in the page text, and open it as a modal overlay that can be
dismissed with Escape.

2\. Indent/Outdent. Since there's no other command for [ and ], why require
Ctrl? Additionally, you could use , and . (< and >) since they are closer to
the home row.

Best of luck with your app, I look forward to seeing how it develops further.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback!

1\. Good idea! 2\. Good question. I guess I'm just used to doing that
elsewhere. Also, I have a kinesis keyboard which places brackets in a more
convenient spot, and I guess I forgot about that. I like command and period.

------
laacz
Great one. Also, some critique.

Considering this is a keyboard app, you could try and support all of common
keyboard commands. Like Home, End. Indentation could be done via tab and
shift+tab.

It also would be great, if you could support multiple selections via
shift+arrow up/down. Backspace is good, but del key should delete also.

Also, I am not sure about Esc key as an editing shortcut.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback. It seems like the key bindings are large source of
debate, so I might end up making them editable.

I'm reluctant to use tab and shift+tab to indent/outdent because that
interferes with browser behavior. On the other hand, some of the other key
bindings probably interfere with browser behavior, too.

------
tony_landis
Very nice. Have you checked out The Hit List?

One of the main reasons I chose it was it keyboard friendly controls.

One suggestion - in edit mode, the a and d keys are much more intuitive for
indenting a line. Also, shift + j/k is more intuitive for moving lines than
ctrl + arrow keys.

I guess my vim-brain is showing through ;)

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback :) j/k actually move the selection up and down. Will
have to add shift+j/k for folks like yourself. I've heard the vim comment many
times, heh

I haven't checked out the hit list, but I've heard good things about it

------
zalew
> <http://openhercules.com/lists/4f6ccefaa9fcc8000100022d>

> Try hitting 'escape' and editing this text. Hit 'escape' to save.

I tried. No matter what I type, it unfocuses the item (gets out of edit mode)

~~~
nonrecursive
That's not good. What browser are you using?

~~~
zalew
ff10

~~~
koopajah
I have the same bug. Other ones : shift+enter just goes up not adding a new
entry before Pressing enter adds an entry but after that, the CTRL key adds
new entries everytime.

------
klines
I've been looking for something like this, and I like it! I might end up
putting it on my server to use privately.

Unfortunately, your GitHub link is wrong (404). (edit: fixed)

~~~
nonrecursive
Whoops! Thanks. I forgot to change it from private to public.

------
atestu
Awesome job. Thanks so much for making it open source. One small thing though:
escape to edit doesn't work in Safari.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks, I'll have to fix that

------
nathanpc
Awesome idea! Trying it out right now. :)

------
cake
Good stuff, but how do I undo a "delete" ?

~~~
nonrecursive
Undo is coming along. It's maybe 25% done.

------
danso
Thanks for the contribution. One suggestion: a link back from your Github page
to the demo page...I wanted to send the Github link around.

~~~
nonrecursive
Done! Thanks for the suggestion.

